
10 Brands That Will Disappear In 2010 - aj
http://www.businessinsider.com/brands-that-will-disappear-in-2010-2009-12#newsweek-1
======
bmalicoat
Somewhat sad seeing those familiar brands go down, but seems like a lot of
them are from being too complacent and refusing to put in R&D money when
everything seems fine and cash is rolling in.

------
gamble
I doubt Palm will disappear as a brand, but I'm waiting for the acquisition.
It seems inevitable at this point, but I wonder if potential suitors are just
waiting to see how low Palm will go.

